# The great debate



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Inspired by the star wars / star trek thread, here's the real question:

Toilet paper: over the roll, or under the roll?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

One of my biggest pet peeves, hate it under the roll.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I prefer under the roll... but i'm the only guy in the house.. and all the ladies prefer over the roll... so everytime I change it for them (yes.. they NEVER change it even after the finish using the roll).. i hafta put it over!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, this is some serious dominance!!!


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

hahaha surprise someone actually took my suggestion from the starwars/star trek discussion hahaha


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

must be over the roll


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

*Toilet paper roll*

For sure - Must be over the roll !


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

ah, the things we stress about. Over, obviously


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

Has has to be over!


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> I prefer under the roll... but i'm the only guy in the house.. and all the ladies prefer over the roll... so everytime I change it for them (yes.. they NEVER change it even after the finish using the roll).. i hafta put it over!


do you have the type of toilet paper holder that needs two hands and some motor skills to change?

get the one that slides on or pivots (absolutely love it) and they'll probably do their fair share.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I feel outnumbered here.


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

under for me....didn't think I'd be so out numbered though.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to the "Wonderful World of Marriage", Alym...... LOL I prefer under but not really THAT picky about the situation. Yes, marriage will tame you!!!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Alym. That's what happens when you can married. Hope you don't share the same tooth paste with your wife.

Over for me. The reason being, I don't want the paper to touch the wall


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> ...Over for me. The reason being, I don't want the paper to touch the wall


that's the reason hospitals do 'over'. less potential for infection.


----------

